# Pics of my mini collection



## Hendersoniana (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey everyone, i have a mini tarantula collection, mainly cos im more of a scorp guy. But anyways, i find these easier to photograph, so enjoy!
First stop, H Lividum 




2nd T, N chromatus. 


My favourite girl, L Nigerrimum. Love her purple streaks!





Pics are kinda dark, but im still learning the photography ways, so bear with them . 
Hope you guys enjoy!
Also, more pics to come, these ar enot all i have! .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jt39565 (Nov 15, 2011)

Those are great photo's. I like the darkness it brings out the color.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks Jt . Here are a few more pictures.

Gbb sling 


Another H Lividum picture


E Murinus sling


Haplo's new enclosure, rehoused her a few days ago and she dug a very deep tunnel!


Another GBB photo



Enjoy .


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 19, 2011)

*A few more pics*

Some more pictures of my Ts .


----------



## le-thomas (Nov 19, 2011)

These are some of the most beautiful T pictures I've ever seen. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you TMS . Ill keep them coming, despite the tough crowd .


----------



## Walk Alone (Nov 22, 2011)

These pictures are fantastic.  I thoroughly enjoyed looking at them.  Thank you!


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 23, 2011)

*GBB molting!*

Thank you walk alone .

I checked on my inverts last night and saw my C Cyaneopubescens on its back. First time i have ever seen a tarantula molt, so i snapped up some pictures!












Enjoy .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Nov 23, 2011)

Cool shot's!!! keep em coming....

Peace,
Armando


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks armando, will post more soon .


----------



## crawltech (Nov 24, 2011)

Ya man!...nice pics for sure!.


----------



## Shell (Nov 24, 2011)

Very cool pics, and nice little collection you have going.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks crawltech and shell . Will post more pics of the nhandu chromatus soon, i think she's gonna molt soon!


----------



## le-thomas (Nov 24, 2011)

le-thomas said:


> These are some of the most beautiful T pictures I've ever seen. Keep 'em coming!





Hendersoniana said:


> Thank you TMS . Ill keep them coming, despite the tough crowd .


No one with any taste could call these bad


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 25, 2011)

le-thomas said:


> No one with any taste could call these bad


Thanks thomas .

Just an update on my lividum's house. I added more plants and a driftwood.


Here's her hole she made on the second day she was housed in the tank, she is a very neat girl!


Here she is! The GBB sitting proud with her kill! If she ain't proud, i know i am .


Some updates on the N Chromatus. Seems as if she's gonna explode! So fat in premolt, fingers crossed it molts soon and let it be successful!





Enjoy .


----------



## Kungfujoe (Nov 26, 2011)

2 of my gbbs are in premolt and im also kinda worried about them making it... anyway i hope your N. Chromatus fairs well.. 





Hendersoniana said:


> Thanks thomas .
> 
> Just an update on my lividum's house. I added more plants and a driftwood.
> View attachment 96215
> ...


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you! Good luck on your GBB, raise the humidity a little higher and it should be fine . My chromatus just started webbing. I hope its those 'web mats' they molt on!


----------



## Hendersoniana (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey guys, just an update . N Chromatus molted, her molt measuring in at 4.5 inches! I have yet to measure her yet, i wouldnt dare .
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=68&u=17020598][/URL][url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=67&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=70&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=71&u=17020598][/URL]
Double joy! E Murinus molted, i think it turned out to be a He, better luck with my other .
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=72&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=73&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=74&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=75&u=17020598][/URL]
If someone could double check my sexing .
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=76&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=77&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=78&u=17020598][/URL]

[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=79&u=17020598][/URL]
Enjoy.


----------



## Artyom (Dec 2, 2011)

Your pictures are very well done. Your spiders seem pretty cool the way you took the pictures and all. They all look slighty, "bitey"?


----------



## KnightinGale (Dec 2, 2011)

Very nice pics! Not only great close-ups but I love all the different angles and focuses. Kinda artsy and draws attention to all the fascinating details a tarantula has to offer. You're right, that nigerrimum is a beauty. How much does the purple come out when you're just looking at her?


----------



## Hendersoniana (Dec 2, 2011)

Artyom said:


> Your pictures are very well done. Your spiders seem pretty cool the way you took the pictures and all. They all look slighty, "bitey"?


 Thanks , but what do you mean by "bitey"? 



KnightinGale said:


> Very nice pics! Not only great close-ups but I love all the different angles and focuses. Kinda artsy and draws attention to all the fascinating details a tarantula has to offer. You're right, that nigerrimum is a beauty. How much does the purple come out when you're just looking at her?


Thanks . The purple streaks are quite obvious in real life, but when viewed from far, it is quite hard to see as it blends in with her base colour.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Dec 6, 2011)

*Unexpected*

When i got out of bed this morning, this was the last thing i expected...

[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=98&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=99&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=100&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=102&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=103&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=104&u=17020598][/URL]


Her molt measurement was 8.3cm/3.2 inches, have yet to measure her current body.
Enjoy .


----------



## Mattyb (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice collection. Very nice clear and detailed photos.


----------



## gatamer (Dec 7, 2011)

nice collection , good macro photography , thanx for sharing ...


----------



## Hendersoniana (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you guys . Here is a pic of my N Chromatus sitting happy in her premade burrow i did for her yesterday when she was rehoused.

[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=105&u=17020598][/URL]

Thats all for now .


----------



## Zman181 (Dec 10, 2011)

These are one of the best shots I have seen.  Very nicely done!


----------



## Hendersoniana (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks Zman . Will get more pics soon, GBB needs a molt and i gotta stop feeding her so much .


----------



## Hendersoniana (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey guys, just a few more pics. I will be getting more Ts in 2012! If the world doesnt end? Just joking, anyway,
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=135&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=136&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=137&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=138&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=139&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=140&u=17020598][/URL]
Enjoy .


----------



## Hendersoniana (Dec 17, 2011)

*Lampropelma Nigerrimum threat pose!*

She is getting better and better! She has become more aggressive in feeding, grabbing roaches that try to run away and now she shows me this :}
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=154&u=17020598][/URL]
Closer fang shot
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=155&u=17020598][/URL]
Purple!
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=156&u=17020598][/URL]
I like this shot of her!
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=157&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=158&u=17020598][/URL]
And her true colours...
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=159&u=17020598][/URL]
Another shot,
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=160&u=17020598][/URL]
Enjoy~


----------



## Hendersoniana (Dec 19, 2011)

GBB molted!
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=163&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=164&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=165&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=166&u=17020598][/URL]
can someone sex this gbb please? I accidentally uploaded it to the chromatopelma section instead of the sexing section in galleries...
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=167&u=17020598][/URL]
thanks guys! Enjoy!


----------



## Hendersoniana (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi guys just an update on GBB!
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=174&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=175&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=176&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=177&u=17020598][/URL]
Drinking some water. I gave her a water dish after i noticed her drinking.
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=178&u=17020598][/URL]
Returning home!
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=179&u=17020598][/URL]
Close up on carapace, although its a bit dark...
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=180&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=181&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=182&u=17020598][/URL]
Enjoy the pictures everyone . I have also decided to give this GBB a deluxe home that was meant for my scolopendra galapagoensis. So look forward to that!


----------



## Kungfujoe (Dec 22, 2011)

Very nice pictures, you are very skilled with a camera.


----------



## BimBim (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice pictures thanks for sharing


----------



## Hendersoniana (Dec 22, 2011)

Kungfujoe said:


> Very nice pictures, you are very skilled with a camera.





BimBim said:


> Nice pictures thanks for sharing


Thanks guy .
Some pics on my gbb again lol.
She took a roach to the fang!
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=183&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=184&u=17020598][/URL]
She was webbing, thus the blurry-esque effect in the photo at her abdomen.
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=185&u=17020598][/URL]
Carapace shot again!
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=187&u=17020598][/URL]
Nhandu chromatus playing with me in the ferns
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=188&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=189&u=17020598][/URL]
last,
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=190&u=17020598][/URL]
Hope u enjoyed!


----------



## The Spider Faery (Dec 28, 2011)

Hendersoniana said:


> My favourite girl, L Nigerrimum. Love her purple streaks!
> Also, more pics to come, these are not all i have! .


Nice.  I'd like to see some pics of the whole L. nigerrimum, taken from further back, so it's not just the head.  Even though I know you took it up close to show the purple streaks. :wink:


----------



## jbm150 (Dec 28, 2011)

Great pics, you do a fantastic job capturing their colors!


----------



## Hendersoniana (Dec 28, 2011)

cyanocean said:


> Nice.  I'd like to see some pics of the whole L. nigerrimum, taken from further back, so it's not just the head.  Even though I know you took it up close to show the purple streaks. :wink:


 Sure, here you as requested 
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=214&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=215&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=216&u=17020598][/URL]


jbm150 said:


> Great pics, you do a fantastic job capturing their colors!


Thanks! I cant wait till they both grow up into adults .

Hope u enjoyed


----------



## The Spider Faery (Dec 28, 2011)

Hendersoniana said:


> Sure, here you as requested


Sweet.  How big is that specimen?


----------



## Hendersoniana (Dec 29, 2011)

Currently, im not sure, she never let me measure her. However, her previous exuvium size is 8.3cm, around 3.2 inches.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi guys, just some pic intensive updates on what has been going on at my place.
Some T updates,
First thing is, one of my E Murinus has escaped on me... I am not so worried about its health, but i dont want to let my family find it... I hate escapees...
Second, GBB looks fat and happy though...
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=234&u=17020598][/URL]
My fav pic!
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=235&u=17020598][/URL]
Next is my N chromatus, who cannot stop climbing! She just dont wanna settle down and burrow! In time... For now,
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=236&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=237&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=238&u=17020598][/URL]
And here is the most exciting update of all, my H lividum!!!

[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=239&u=17020598][/URL]
burrow...
sorry guys! She never show herself in the daylight. Im thinking she recently molted as i can see extra legs through a small space at the bottom of the tank where her burrow ends, but i cant be sure as its webbed up and is not clear enough to make out an exuvia. However, she shows herself every single night, and she can take up to 4 roaches at one go! But i dont overfeed her . 

Thats all guys, thanks for viewing .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hendersoniana (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi guys some new updates again. 

enough of that, next is my chromatopelma cyaneopubescens! Very happy, but unfortunately i broke 'her' exuvium, thus i cannot confirm she is a female, but i trust my seller. So here she is!
Pics are quite dark, but enjoy 
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=278&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=279&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=280&u=17020598][/URL]
Hope u enjoyed


----------



## opticle (Jan 17, 2012)

Those pictures are quality, I envy your collection haha


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm not a scorpion guy, but I'm diggin those swammerdami shots.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Jan 18, 2012)

opticle said:


> Those pictures are quality, I envy your collection haha


You shouldnt, if u see my pics are very repeated . Thanks for the compliments .



Protectyaaaneck said:


> I'm not a scorpion guy, but I'm diggin those swammerdami shots.


 Get one of these, you wont regret it, wont hurt to add a few scorps here and there .


----------



## Beardo (Jan 20, 2012)

I am uber jealous of your hardwicki. Awesome pics!


----------



## paassatt (Jan 20, 2012)

Very good camera work and gorgeous spiders.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Jan 20, 2012)

DavidBeard said:


> I am uber jealous of your hardwicki. Awesome pics!


Thanks, the hardwickeis are really heavy eaters! I tried feeding them an adult lateralis and they took it .



paassatt said:


> Very good camera work and gorgeous spiders.


Thank you! I feel my lampropelma nigerrimum has a molt coming, but its not going to be easy taking photos of her! She dug a burrow and hid herself.


----------



## paassatt (Jan 21, 2012)

Hendersoniana said:


> Thank you! I feel my lampropelma nigerrimum has a molt coming, but its not going to be easy taking photos of her! She dug a burrow and hid herself.


That's the way it is with my H. lividum...the only decent pics I'm able to get of it is after a rehouse.


----------



## matt82 (Jan 22, 2012)

Really fantastic thread Hendersoniana, I enjoyed looking through those photos very much.  Looking forward to the next lot.  The S. hardwickei is a cool photo subject!  GBB shots are A1


----------



## Hendersoniana (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks matt! will be in aussie for around 2 weeks, so updates only when im back, if there any. What im thinking is that the hardwickeis will molt and maybe my N chromatus and L nigerrimum. Hoping .


----------



## Hendersoniana (Jan 23, 2012)

This girl decided to drop off a little goodbye gift before i leave to australia .
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=290&u=17020598][/URL]

[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=291&u=17020598][/URL]
Predictions were a little off, but, close enough!
her exuvium size was at 4inches/10cm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## opticle (Jan 24, 2012)

Bring a raincoat if you're heading to Queensland!


----------



## AlexRC (Jan 24, 2012)

Awesome pics and nice T's.  Congrats on your molts!


----------



## Hendersoniana (Jan 24, 2012)

opticle said:


> Bring a raincoat if you're heading to Queensland!


 I would but im heading to sydney and than tasmania . Thanks for viewing!


AlexRC said:


> Awesome pics and nice T's.  Congrats on your molts!


Thanks , By the time i come back, L nigerrimum will be ready to eat .


----------



## Hendersoniana (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey guys, back from australia and a there was a pleasant surprise!
Nhandu chromatus female, molted while i was away.
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=303&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=306&u=17020598][/URL]
E murnius, the escapee, was found outside the room yesterday, so i scooped him up and rehoused him. 
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=307&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=308&u=17020598][/URL]
Thanks for viewing, hope u enjoyed .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 11, 2012)

That chromatus looks like its living large, can you post a pic of the overall enclosure?  Looks very naturalistic


----------



## Hendersoniana (Feb 12, 2012)

I try to make it naturalistic, but she sometimes disturb the plants. Now that she settled down, she leaves them alone haha.
Here is a full tank shot
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=319&u=17020598][/URL]
And her burrow
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=320&u=17020598][/URL]
Another full tank shot since we're on that topic .
H lividum, she also initially webbed up the plants around her burrow, but not anymore!
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=321&u=17020598][/URL]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## venomcure (Feb 12, 2012)

thanks for the cool pictures..looks awesome....


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 12, 2012)

Very cool, as beauiful as Ts are by themselves, seeing them against a natural background makes them look so much better


----------



## SamuraiSid (Feb 12, 2012)

Terriffic pics man. Clear and colourful!!!

Please add pics of your other inverts. I used to be a scorpion guy, and am looking for a reason to switch back!


----------



## Hendersoniana (Feb 12, 2012)

venomcure said:


> thanks for the cool pictures..looks awesome....


Thanks 



jbm150 said:


> Very cool, as beauiful as Ts are by themselves, seeing them against a natural background makes them look so much better


Thanks, natural settings are the best, i feel it makes them more comfortable than being in a tupperware box .



SamuraiSid said:


> Terriffic pics man. Clear and colourful!!!
> 
> Please add pics of your other inverts. I used to be a scorpion guy, and am looking for a reason to switch back!


Thanks, Sure, i will add some scorps if i get and update activities in any scorp, but i usually post them on the scorpion picture section in the scorpion sub-category. I feel my P trans is coming to a molt, look forward to that .


----------



## matt82 (Feb 12, 2012)

Those N. chromatus shots in the enclosure are beautiful; a real compliment to the spider itself.  Beautiful little naturalistic habitats you've put together there :clap:

I collected some nice pieces from the forest floor after a recent outdoor ramble, so I'm going to look into arranging a naturalistic setup myself soon.  The burrow in the N. chromatus enclosure worked out great.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks! The plants and wood pieces are all store bought from  a nursery, washed them and let them sit for a few days in case of any chemicals. Do take some photos of ur set up too, i always enjoy seeing other keeper's set ups. 

The burrow was premade and she continued it .


----------



## Jared781 (Feb 15, 2012)

very cool ALL


----------



## Hendersoniana (Feb 23, 2012)

Jared781 said:


> very cool ALL


Thanks, glad u enjoyed .

Update, GBB molted today.
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=331&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=332&u=17020598][/URL]
Confirmed female?
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=333&u=17020598][/URL]
Thanks for viewing


----------



## SC Tarantulas (Feb 23, 2012)

All of these pictures are amazing!! Great work!


----------



## Hendersoniana (Feb 27, 2012)

Some pics to share again . Hope u enjoy~

Some ephebopus shots!
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=343&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=344&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=345&u=17020598][/URL]
Chromatopelma shots
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=346&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=347&u=17020598][/URL]
Lampropelma shots
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=348&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=349&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=350&u=17020598][/URL]

Thanks for viewing


----------



## Hendersoniana (Feb 28, 2012)

Macrothele calpeiana molting
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=358&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=361&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=362&u=17020598][/URL]


----------



## Hendersoniana (Mar 19, 2012)

Replaced my H lividum's substrate today as it was getting a little funky. Mushrooms were growing .
Here are some shots of the lady
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=379&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=380&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=381&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=382&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=383&u=17020598][/URL]
Thanks for viewing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice shots of the lividum!


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hendersoniana said:


> [url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=383&u=17020598][/URL]
> Thanks for viewing


Love this shot


----------



## crawltech (Mar 19, 2012)

Frickin awsome pics!...love the variety!

I have to say, I really love the scorpion molt pics!..its one thing to see a T molt, but a scorp molting seems to take the cake for sure! WOW

EDIT: my vote is in..time to get some stars for this thread!


----------



## mcluskyisms (Mar 19, 2012)

Awesome shots!!! 

I'll look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the comments and views .


crawltech said:


> Frickin awsome pics!...love the variety!
> 
> I have to say, I really love the scorpion molt pics!..its one thing to see a T molt, but a scorp molting seems to take the cake for sure! WOW
> 
> EDIT: my vote is in..time to get some stars for this thread!


Hey thanks!


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 21, 2012)

Awesome macro shots there!!! Keep it comin!


----------



## Hendersoniana (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks storm . 
Here are some pics.
My E murinus which molted more than a week ago,
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=400&u=17020598][/URL]

Thanks for looking

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mara (Apr 7, 2012)

These are some really awesome shots of beautiful spiders!


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow, what great closeup shots of the murinus.  Gorgeous!  Your scorp pics were great too, while they lasted lol


----------



## advan (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice knee shots!


----------



## papilio (Apr 7, 2012)

NOW yer cookin'!!!   Really glad I had a chance to see the scorp photos, they were superb!!  

I sure see what you mean about the color problem though, and it's very odd ... it's so far off to the extent that the only explanation would seem to be that there's some setting buried somewhere in the menu which isn't what it should be.  But you say sometimes it's good and then sometimes not, huh?  I'm stumped, I've never seen anything like that before. Sorry!  Those yellow-greenish N. chromatus photos, those were with the D5100?  With that camera, even Auto WB has amber/blue and magenta/green fine tuning ... though again, an incorrect setting there should _always_ be wrong!

Well other than that, you certainly made a BIG jump today in the right direction!!    But I'd say you undersold your earlier images, there are some very fine photos all through your thread!!


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 7, 2012)

GREAT shots of the E. murinus legs! Love 'em!


----------



## matt82 (Apr 7, 2012)

Beautiful H. lividum, those shots are very impressive!!  That E. murinus looking well post-moult, great pics


----------



## Formerphobe (Apr 7, 2012)

Tremendous pictures and enclosures!  Love the E. murinus!  Can't wait till my guys/gals get that size.
(>>grumbling to self - gotta get me a real camera...<<<)


----------



## Hendersoniana (Apr 7, 2012)

Mara said:


> These are some really awesome shots of beautiful spiders!


Thank you .



jbm150 said:


> Wow, what great closeup shots of the murinus.  Gorgeous!  Your scorp pics were great too, while they lasted lol


Thanks, scorp pictures are still up at the scorpion subforum .



advan said:


> Nice knee shots!


Thanks . Would have taken the whole carapace but she/he didnt want to open up.



papilio said:


> NOW yer cookin'!!!   Really glad I had a chance to see the scorp photos, they were superb!!
> 
> I sure see what you mean about the color problem though, and it's very odd ... it's so far off to the extent that the only explanation would seem to be that there's some setting buried somewhere in the menu which isn't what it should be.  But you say sometimes it's good and then sometimes not, huh?  I'm stumped, I've never seen anything like that before. Sorry!  Those yellow-greenish N. chromatus photos, those were with the D5100?  With that camera, even Auto WB has amber/blue and magenta/green fine tuning ... though again, an incorrect setting there should _always_ be wrong!
> 
> Well other than that, you certainly made a BIG jump today in the right direction!!    But I'd say you undersold your earlier images, there are some very fine photos all through your thread!!


Thanks . Some of the colour problems were because i was playing with the WB, some were auto and others were not so there is a little bit of a weird colouration in my prev photos. Some of my old photos are not bad, but i think from now on i can do better, thanks to you .



Storm76 said:


> GREAT shots of the E. murinus legs! Love 'em!


Thanks .



matt82 said:


> Beautiful H. lividum, those shots are very impressive!!  That E. murinus looking well post-moult, great pics


Thanks! I would like to take better lividum pics, but she will never come out again until her next rehousing .



Formerphobe said:


> Tremendous pictures and enclosures!  Love the E. murinus!  Can't wait till my guys/gals get that size.
> (>>grumbling to self - gotta get me a real camera...<<<)


Thanks . The E murinus isnt really all that big though . 

Here's a few more photos of my C cyaneopubescens, she finished molting when i woke up this morning, had no idea it was coming.
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=406&u=17020598][/URL]
My Ts really dont like to open up 
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=407&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=408&u=17020598][/URL]
Thanks for viewing

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Terry D (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice collection, bro!! (-:


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 8, 2012)

WOW great details on the GBB shots!!!! *respect*


----------



## crawltech (Apr 8, 2012)

ya man!...awsome shots...intense!, love the murinus!


----------



## Hendersoniana (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks guys .
Here's one last one of my gbb, part of her at least.
Got my Raynox DCR-250 and decided to give it a whirl, last pic before my flash batteries died.
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=419&u=17020598][/URL]
Hope u like it .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## papilio (Apr 9, 2012)

Absolutely wonderful lividum shots!!    And from there to the present, nothing but excellence.. really, some of the nicest photos on the board!!    Clean, clear, detailed and great lighting!!!  WTG!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 10, 2012)

Really, great macro shots there! Love 'em!


----------



## Hendersoniana (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks guys .
Here's a little hello from my premolt nigerrimum 
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=426&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=427&u=17020598][/URL]
Hope u liked it, thanks for viewing .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hendersoniana (Apr 16, 2012)

*Exuvium photos!*

Nhandu chromatus molted today .
No pics of her but i do have some pics of her exuvium, almost as good? Just playing around with my camera again a little bit.
Will try to ger some pics of her hen she is able to feed .
Her exuvium measured 15cm, 6inches! Getting bigger. 
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=440&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=441&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=444&u=17020598][/URL]
Confirmed female!
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=443&u=17020598][/URL]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matt82 (Apr 16, 2012)

Just to echo the comments, really excellent photos already, but the recent ones are exceptional, really like those GBB pics :clap:


----------



## papilio (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey, LOVE these!!  Nothing wrong with taking exuvium photos!    Interesting timing, I was just setting up to take some shots of my P. metallica's molted carapace!!    (Amazing this last molt, her new carapace width is an easy 50% increase, largest growth in one molt I've ever seen!)


----------



## Hendersoniana (Apr 16, 2012)

matt82 said:


> Just to echo the comments, really excellent photos already, but the recent ones are exceptional, really like those GBB pics :clap:


Thanks! With the help of papilio and my flash diffuser, im slowly improving .



papilio said:


> Hey, LOVE these!!  Nothing wrong with taking exuvium photos!    Interesting timing, I was just setting up to take some shots of my P. metallica's molted carapace!!    (Amazing this last molt, her new carapace width is an easy 50% increase, largest growth in one molt I've ever seen!)


Thanks for dropping by! 50% is a huge increase, my N chromatus didnt look like it grew much haha. 

Also, to those who rated my thread, thanks a lot! Really appreciate it .


----------



## advan (Apr 16, 2012)

Very nice pics! I want to see _all_ of the _L. nigerrimum_!


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 16, 2012)

You, Sir, have a hand for taking great pictures! Awesome shots there, thanks for sharing !


----------



## hnyhny (Apr 17, 2012)

Super clear


----------



## Hendersoniana (Apr 21, 2012)

*wet nhandu!*

Thank you gentlemen, let me post a few more .
Had lots of mushrooms growing in my nhandu chromatus's enclosure, really ugly and scary so i redid her house!
She got a little wet in the process, i forgot why.
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=446&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=447&u=17020598][/URL]
Always wanted to take a photo of a water droplet .
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=448&u=17020598][/URL]
Last one
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=449&u=17020598][/URL]
Sorry if i only take close ups lol, i will get to the lampropelma nigerrimum full body shot once she molts, i dont wanna disturb her or now .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## papilio (Apr 21, 2012)

Looking Good!    Really nice lighting, and glad to see that you got the white balance worked out, looks spot-on!

I tried getting some dewdrop macros of one of my diversipes slings, using a perfume mister (whatever they're called) to get drops small enough, but before I could get any decent shots they had all evaporated!  I've learned that many of the macros with the dewdrops all over the insects are genuine occurrences early in the morning when many macrophotographers like to work, since the bugs are still cold from the night and hence are very slow to move.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks! Im really happy with the wb too haha.

The dew drops shouldnt be too much of a prob though, perhaps shoot in a low light condition? Im sure it wouldnt take long to get a decent shot of a water droplet .

Anyway, I was doing my weekly misting and i saw this. Forgive me, its not the best shot, but i hope its good enough 
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=450&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=451&u=17020598][/URL]
here are the better ones, but of her exuvium, will get more decent shots once she's ready . The molt measures 5inches.
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=452&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=453&u=17020598][/URL]
Feet!
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=454&u=17020598][/URL]
Thanks for viewing

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## papilio (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow, she's a big girl!  She looks beautiful!  
Really nice macros!!  Gotta love Raynox!    The msn-202 isn't as well-corrected at the dcr-250 unfortunately, but it's still nice to have the extra magnification.


----------



## matt82 (May 16, 2012)

I missed these last two posts, some brilliant macro work there!  I love the _N. chromatus_ shots.


----------



## Storm76 (May 19, 2012)

That Lampropelma looks really neat...got a picture of her in all her glory?


----------



## mcluskyisms (May 19, 2012)

Im loving all the ocular tubercle shots, also those _N. chromatus_ shots with the water droplets are win!


----------



## Hendersoniana (May 23, 2012)

Thanks guys, sorry for the late reply, been pretty busy! 
Anyway, i wont end this post without a few pics .
My E murinus molted and matured? Im not very good at tarantula sexing and sutff, im more into scorpions, anyway enjoy .
Some whole body shots
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=498&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=499&u=17020598][/URL]
And here are the close ups .
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=500&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=501&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=502&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=503&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=504&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=505&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=506&u=17020598][/URL]
And last, typical of him, raising up even when his fangs are not ready.
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=507&u=17020598][/URL]
I think i went a little overboard with pics, but I hope u guys enjoy it, i got a little carried away .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## papilio (May 23, 2012)

Beautiful images here, excellent work!    The close-up of the embolus is fantastic, most impressive!


----------



## jbm150 (May 23, 2012)

Hendersoniana said:


> [url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=501&u=17020598][/URL]


Hehe I like this shot, he looks like he's drowning under all his legs.  Don't see many shots of MM E. murinus, great pics!


----------



## Artaeshia (May 23, 2012)

Wow these are awesome you really do your T's justice! I'm curious as to what camera you use XD


----------



## Hendersoniana (May 26, 2012)

papilio said:


> Beautiful images here, excellent work!    The close-up of the embolus is fantastic, most impressive!


Thanks papilio! Couldn't do the close up without the raynox .



jbm150 said:


> Hehe I like this shot, he looks like he's drowning under all his legs.  Don't see many shots of MM E. murinus, great pics!


He is pretty leggy haha! Thanks for the comment .



Artaeshia said:


> Wow these are awesome you really do your T's justice! I'm curious as to what camera you use XD


 Thanks! My camera is a nikond D5100 .


----------



## papilio (May 26, 2012)

What boggles me is how you got such an incredible depth of field on that embolus shot ... I had to do _very_ deep stack to get a result like that!


----------



## Storm76 (May 27, 2012)

I'd say your pictures are very stunning and sharp, too. Makes me wish to be able to have enough money for that kind of equip, but stuff is a LOT more expensive over here than in the US.


----------



## Hendersoniana (May 27, 2012)

@papilio - i closed my aperture almost all the way if i rmb correctly, giving more DOF, if im nt wrong, than i just blast the flash.

@storm - thanks . Well if we all saved money instead of buying Ts i'd say we'd hav enough money for better equipment haha .


----------



## Hendersoniana (Jun 17, 2012)

An update, C cyaneopubescens molted a few days ago .
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=548&u=17020598][/URL]
Are they supposed to be this fat after a molt? 
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=549&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=550&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=551&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=552&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=553&u=17020598][/URL]
I love their spinnerets, they look so fluffy 
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=554&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=555&u=17020598][/URL]
Hope u enjoyed, and thanks for looking .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jun 17, 2012)

Love that palpalp bulb shot, very good!


----------



## Artaeshia (Jun 17, 2012)

I love your GBB shots, almost makes me jealous! ;D Haha but I can't upset my baby, she wouldn't like the thought of me eyeing up another Chromatopelma


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 17, 2012)

Awesome shots once again! Nice job!


----------



## Hendersoniana (Jun 22, 2012)

Everyone's favourite girl, L nigerrimum . Took her out for a photoshoot. Pretty cooperative, except for getting her out of her tank! She just wouldn't budge!
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=581&u=17020598][/URL]
EYES
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=582&u=17020598][/URL]
CLOSER
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=583&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=585&u=17020598][/URL]
Now for some feet macro. These are not the sharpest, i was using raynox dcr 250 without tripod, so yeah, it didnt come out as crisp.
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=584&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=586&u=17020598][/URL]
This is the crispiest photo.
Look at dem hooks!
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=587&u=17020598][/URL]
Hope u guys like her!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## papilio (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow, _MAGNIFICENT_ work Hendersoniana!!!   :worship:   :worship:   :worship:  

Beautiful girl!  I lost mine in a bad molt, hoping to replace her soon.  


Really wonderful shots of your GBB as well!  I think the kind of sharpness you're talking about is only evident to us pixel peepers.    Your images look great!  As you're using a strobe, even hand-held  shots with the dcr-250 should be just as sharp as using a tripod, if not better (remember the vibration tripod resonance thing?).


----------



## advan (Jun 22, 2012)

Awesome shots! I love the foot shots!


----------



## Hendersoniana (Jun 22, 2012)

papilio said:


> Wow, _MAGNIFICENT_ work Hendersoniana!!!   :worship:   :worship:   :worship:
> 
> Beautiful girl!  I lost mine in a bad molt, hoping to replace her soon.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Sorry to hear about your girl. About the tripod resonance thing, i just remembered, but i usually shake the camera cos its so heavy haha, either way, i was practicing the raynox by handholding, so next time in the field i can use it more effeciently .


----------



## papilio (Jun 22, 2012)

Hendersoniana said:


> Thanks! Sorry to hear about your girl. About the tripod resonance thing, i just remembered, but i usually shake the camera cos its so heavy haha, either way, i was practicing the raynox by handholding, so next time in the field i can use it more effeciently .


Didn't think I'd ever see _Raynox_ and _efficiently_ used in the same sentence!   About one or two percent of my msn-202 photos are postworthy, a bit higher with the 250.    If a strobe can freeze a waterdrop it'll never show you shaking the camera ...  but of course it's the focus which is the challenge with _freestyle raynoxing_!    Great job!!


----------



## Hendersoniana (Jun 22, 2012)

advan said:


> Awesome shots! I love the foot shots!


Thanks, i love taking photos of their feet hehe .



papilio said:


> Didn't think I'd ever see _Raynox_ and _efficiently_ used in the same sentence!   About one or two percent of my msn-202 photos are postworthy, a bit higher with the 250.    If a strobe can freeze a waterdrop it'll never show you shaking the camera ...  but of course it's the focus which is the challenge with _freestyle raynoxing_!    Great job!!


Haha ur right, they cannot be used together . I have yet to try with the 202, maybe when i get the extra cash. Yes the focus is the worst, especially at 1:1. I had trouble finding the subject under that high magnification! Imagine the troubles with a msn-202 .


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 22, 2012)

Awesome shots, mate.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks storm .
Didn't want to bump this thread without a pic. The image is taken with a new setup, I took ideas from the design of the set up from 2 great photographers, Papilio and thomas shahan(check out his flickr its mind blowing). I went to buy the manfrotto magic arm and put together everything, made a new, larger diffuser and produced better(hopefully) images. I'll leave it to you guys to see if there is any improvements .
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=594&u=17020598][/URL]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 28, 2012)

Really love that shot! The lighting seems to be really nice - so I guess that diffuser is working nicely!


----------



## papilio (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes, amazing shot for one thing!    And the diffuser is doing its job well, the leg reflections are nicely spread out.  I may try to fashion a 'beauty dish' diffuser next, have you read up on them at all?  The guys who shoot compound eyes are especially fond of them for their very even light distribution.

Thanks for the very kind mention!  (and in the same sentence as Thomas Shahan yet!!  )  :worship:


----------



## Hendersoniana (Jun 28, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Really love that shot! The lighting seems to be really nice - so I guess that diffuser is working nicely!


Thanks . I hope it is! 



papilio said:


> Yes, amazing shot for one thing!    And the diffuser is doing its job well, the leg reflections are nicely spread out.  I may try to fashion a 'beauty dish' diffuser next, have you read up on them at all?  The guys who shoot compound eyes are especially fond of them for their very even light distribution.
> 
> Thanks for the very kind mention!  (and in the same sentence as Thomas Shahan yet!!  )  :worship:


Thanks! I was hoping that the light was more evenly spread. Yes ive read briefly on the beauty dish. It sounds great, maybe in the future i may try it as well haha. No problem, i think ur photography skills are closing in on thomas's skills pretty soon!


----------



## Hendersoniana (Jun 30, 2012)

*Lampropelma modelling *

Here's a miss tarantula-2012 modelling for u all tonight .
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=596&u=17020598][/URL]
sexy feet





Pissed off...





















Hope u liked this series .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## papilio (Jun 30, 2012)

This is just an incredible post Hendersoniana!!    And I really like how you merge strings of your photos together like this!


----------



## Hendersoniana (Jul 3, 2012)

papilio said:


> This is just an incredible post Hendersoniana!!    And I really like how you merge strings of your photos together like this!


Thanks papilio! Glad u enjoyed it .
Here are some pics, have some time on my hand now (Its very rare!) and wanted to thank all of you for the support in my picture thread! Enjoy the series .

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens by Hendersoniana Pulchella, on Flickr

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens by Hendersoniana Pulchella, on Flickr

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens by Hendersoniana Pulchella, on Flickr

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens by Hendersoniana Pulchella, on Flickr
Dirty girl!

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens by Hendersoniana Pulchella, on Flickr

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens by Hendersoniana Pulchella, on Flickr

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens by Hendersoniana Pulchella, on Flickr

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens by Hendersoniana Pulchella, on Flickr

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens by Hendersoniana Pulchella, on Flickr
And my fav part of the T!

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens by Hendersoniana Pulchella, on Flickr
Its blurry, and it has a nice effect to me 

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens by Hendersoniana Pulchella, on Flickr

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens by Hendersoniana Pulchella, on Flickr

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens by Hendersoniana Pulchella, on Flickr
Hope u enjoyed viewing her, once again, thanks everyone, truly grateful .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 4, 2012)

Great detail in those shots! Awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 5, 2012)

That GBB fovea shot is great. Awesome detail on that one!


----------



## Hendersoniana (Jul 5, 2012)

Thank u guys! Really glad u liked them!


----------

